
Ryanair pilot strike grounds nearly 400 flights - kylesellas
https://www.theguardian.com/business/2018/aug/10/ryanair-pilot-strike-grounds-nearly-400-flights
======
PunchTornado
If it continues like this Ryanair will be in trouble.

I'm starting to get scared when buying Ryanair tickets. Will there be a
strike?

